# Бинарные Пакеты

## idealist

Снова привет всем,

Есть два компьютера. Oдин Athlon XP и другой Р-2. На обойх стоит Gentoo с оптимизациями соответственно под  Athlon XP и i686. Возможно ли собирать пакеты на первом для второго?

----------

## Totenkopf

ну. если решать задачу "в лоб" то можно временно на одной машине поменять флаги оптимизации, а потом emerge --buildpkgonly

наверное есть и более красивое решение.

----------

## svyatogor

 *Totenkopf wrote:*   

> ну. если решать задачу "в лоб" то можно временно на одной машине поменять флаги оптимизации, а потом emerge --buildpkgonly
> 
> наверное есть и более красивое решение.

 

Я так и делю. Одна машина 2.6 GHz P4 (рабочая) и сервак 233 MHz. Меняю флагина i586 делаю emerge -B и всё.

----------

## inv

А ещё есть distcc HOWTO

----------

## svyatogor

 *inv wrote:*   

> А ещё есть distcc HOWTO

 

Есть, но он скорее имеет смыл, когда у нас две или более машин одного порядка мощности. В случае, который у меня, эффект получается от него не ахти какой по ряду причин, хотябы по тому, что линковка все равно на базовой (медленной) машине делается.

----------

## inv

Согласен.

----------

